
What is the Shadow DOM anyway? - jordigh
https://blog.rowan.website/2018/02/15/what-the-shit-is-the-shadow-dom-anyway/
======
tekstar
Isn't it what powers the dark web?

------
rektide
It's the place where <a name="my-anchor-tag"></a> doesn't do anything at all.

